# AHB Wiki: Micro Breweries by State - the AHB list



## Thirsty Boy (1/6/07)

This is the discussion topic for article: Micro Breweries by State - the AHB list


----------



## Thirsty Boy (1/6/07)

Ok all you brewers out there. I have transformed my micro breweries list inot a Wikki topic and thrown it open for public update.

Help us all out and add/update the list if you notice stuff wrong or missing.

Thanks

Thirsty


----------



## Thirsty Boy (5/6/07)

So, is the list complete now? There aren't any more micro breeries in Australia?

Have a look at the Wikki topic and see if we have got them all.

TB


----------



## stennett (5/6/07)

Also there is "Wicked Elf" produced by The Little Brewing Company in Port Macquarie NSW. Only just had the official opening on tuesday 22nd May. A Pilsner & pale ale are available at the moment but will expand in the future. Not a bad drop at all.

A bit of background info:
http://www.abc.net.au/rural/regions/conten...07/s1890449.htm

They have been in the local press a bit lately. If anyone wants a bit more info PM me


----------



## sirred50 (7/6/07)

Hey guys, missed the dark isle microbrewery in Tassie,
they make some awesome dark lagers and also a oyster stout.Darkisle


----------



## scott_penno (27/12/08)

Help!

I've attempted to edit the list of microbreweries to add a couple of entries and appear to have deleted the better part of the list. Is it possible to recover/restore this in some way...

sap.


----------



## Wonderwoman (16/1/09)

sappas said:


> Help!
> 
> I've attempted to edit the list of microbreweries to add a couple of entries and appear to have deleted the better part of the list. Is it possible to recover/restore this in some way...
> 
> sap.




I was wondering why the list was so short - I thought surely the members on here could come up with more than 5 breweries, all in victoria


----------



## Thirsty Boy (16/1/09)

sappas said:


> Help!
> 
> I've attempted to edit the list of microbreweries to add a couple of entries and appear to have deleted the better part of the list. Is it possible to recover/restore this in some way...
> 
> sap.



I have gone a way towards fixing it... no links or contact details yet. Anyone who feels like helping to put them back??


----------



## scott_penno (16/1/09)

OK. Trying to redeem myself. Have augmented the list for NSW and added URL's or phone numbers. Also came across a list of Australian breweries on Wikipedia in my travels. Will update other states in the next day or so.

sap.


----------



## kook (16/1/09)

Guys - you can get to the original - go to the article, then down the left there should be "View Revisions". You can then go back to the original before it was edited. If you report this thread to the moderators they should be able to make the last edit prior to 27th december active.


----------



## PostModern (17/1/09)

How's it look now?


----------



## kook (17/1/09)

Still no good 

Are you able to access the source to the last edit prior to Dec 27th? Copying/pasting that into the current one would mean that someone can clean it all up. I can view it, but not the source.


----------



## PostModern (17/1/09)

I restored to the last one before "Yesterday" in the history, which was NigeP62's. There are a whoooooole lot of sappas edits yesterday.

sappas Yesterday, 09:30 PM 
sappas Yesterday, 09:26 PM 
vicelore Yesterday, 05:27 PM 
vicelore Yesterday, 05:26 PM 
Thirsty Boy Yesterday, 04:41 PM 
NigeP62 Nov 5 2008, 03:51 PM 
Maple Aug 26 2008, 09:23 AM 
Cucurucho May 25 2008, 11:24 AM 
Cucurucho May 25 2008, 11:21 AM


----------



## Thirsty Boy (17/1/09)

mods to the rescue. Thanks

Edit: Actually..... I just looked and its still the "new" version. And to be honest, I think its a bit neater and nicer than the old one anyway. Maybe just leave it as is and we will end up better than we were before.

I'll update some urls / phone numbers today and then we will be most of the way there.

Cheers

TB


----------



## scott_penno (17/1/09)

OK. I've merged the new list posted by ThirstyBoy with the latest version of the original list before my cock up. I've been through and filled in a Web site or phone number for each of the breweries listed. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.

sap.


----------



## kenlock (17/1/09)

Top job guys. On behalf of fellow AHBers WELL DONLE! :beer:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (17/1/09)

Well i just sat down to do a little updating of the list... and sappas has gone and done it all. Top work there sap.

The list is looking heaps better than it was before.

Thanks to you and thanks to the mods for helping recover the old version.

cheers

TB


----------



## drsmurto (18/1/09)

Whats the minimum qualifications needed for a brewery to be added to this list?

Do they have to brew the beer themselves? (no contract brewing - eg Island Brew)?

Does the beer have to be all grain? (Lovely Valley Beverage Factory produces kit/extract beer that i wouldnt flush my toilet with)


----------



## Thirsty Boy (19/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Whats the minimum qualifications needed for a brewery to be added to this list?
> 
> Do they have to brew the beer themselves? (no contract brewing - eg Island Brew)?
> 
> Does the beer have to be all grain? (Lovely Valley Beverage Factory produces kit/extract beer that i wouldnt flush my toilet with)



I dunno... I suppose its self editing really. If an AHB member thinks its worth putting on the list, it probably is. Even Lovely Valley... they do make beer after all, even if it is bad. Consider Buckley's.......

Contract brews?? well, its a brewery list, not a beer brand list, so I reckon no, but its not up to me.


----------



## drsmurto (19/1/09)

> I dunno... I suppose its self editing really. If an AHB member thinks its worth putting on the list, it probably is. Even Lovely Valley... they do make beer after all, even if it is bad. Consider Buckley's.......



I will concede that on a technicality..... <_< Next time i am down that way i can buy a bottle and send it to you. Or you could just take a coopers kit, add some sugar, sprinkle the kit yeast in and ferment it at 30C. So yes, its beer, but would you want to drink it? 



> Contract brews?? well, its a brewery list, not a beer brand list, so I reckon no, but its not up to me.



Island Brew is made at regency tafe (AFAIK) so its a label/brand, not a microbrewery.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (19/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Island Brew is made at regency tafe (AFAIK) so its a label/brand, not a microbrewery.



maybe - with things like that - its the regency tafe that gets put on the list (is it there??) ... but with a subnote saying what beer brands are contract brewed at the particular brewery??

dunno, probably too hard.

I say... no stainless, no entry :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (19/1/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> maybe - with things like that - its the regency tafe that gets put on the list (is it there??) ... but with a subnote saying what beer brands are contract brewed at the particular brewery??
> 
> dunno, probably too hard.
> 
> *I say... no stainless, no entry* :lol:




Lovely valley has a room full of 60L plastic fermenters....... so i guess we can strike them off the list...


----------



## therook (19/1/09)

Emerald Hill in Melbourne closed down last October..

How do you put a line through it?

I'm not game enough in case i stuff it up

Rook


----------



## scott_penno (19/1/09)

I now have a pretty intimate understanding of how the editor works. The 'Strikethrough' found in the editor can be used. I've updated this entry.

sap.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (20/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Lovely valley has a room full of 60L plastic fermenters....... so i guess we can strike them off the list...




You *really* don't like them do you


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (20/1/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Even Lovely Valley... they do make beer after all, even if it is bad. Consider Buckley's.......



You've tried the Lovely Valley product and we both agreed that it might not have been beer (if memory serves).

Although it might feed the homebrewer caste war (and that is not my intent), if they make their product from extract only, perhaps they might not be considered a brewery as they are not actually brewing?

The same argument forced through a mincer addresses contract brewers and their clients, I think. AIB is a brewery, whereas the owners of the brand 'Lucky Beer' are not.


----------



## cleverpig (20/1/09)

Just added Three Troupers Brewery, near Beaufort website


----------



## drsmurto (20/1/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> You *really* don't like them do you



Ah, no. They fit all the stereotypes of HB from our parents generation in the 70s and 80s when sugar was added to cans of goo and fermented hot.

Their stout tastes like vegemite mixed with water.....

All of their beers are fermented in the same room, lagers thru stouts. I'd bet the same yeast is used in all.

I have nothing against kit brewers, i was one, my mates still are.

But selling kit/extract beer? 

:icon_vomit:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (20/1/09)

Yeah... as Spills points out, I have tried their stuff. It was bad.

Counter intuitively I actually think that their business _should_ be an encouragement to homebrewers everywhere. 

Think about it - taking out the hard parts of getting a liscence etc - you can start a brewery with nothing but a shed, a pile of 60L fermentors and some extract.

Now I know that the lovely valley people are a poor example... but imagine that tomorrow they sold up and an AHB member who knows about temperature control and yeast and what makes beer taste good, bought the place. Without changing a whole lot infrastructure wise... there are brewers on this site who could be pushing out pretty decent kits and bits brews in a couple of weeks.

Give em a year to organise a Happy Goblin style AG set-up for only a few thousand bucks (if their own rig couldn't cut it) and its some AG brews and the ability to make partials on a large scale...

So for me, its not about the kits/extract/AG - Lovely Valley could be perfectly good, they just aren't.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (5/7/10)

Hey all,

Could a few people please update the list of micro breweries to make it current?

Thirstyboy updated the WA section on my behalf (damn internet browser wouldn't let me do it), cheers for that Thirsty! :beer: 

I know I will be using the list in a couple of months as I have a weekend booked in Melbourne for the rugby and another in Mt Tambourine in QLD for the mototrials national champs

Cheers all :beer:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/7/10)

Please do, because my gut instinct is that the quantity and quality of microbreweries is Brisbane is almost nothing. Thank goodness the brewhouse reopened, because the last few years have seen almost all microbreweries closed and replace by yuppie tapas bars, gaming arcades and generally poor, generic mainstream pubs.

Don't know if the regatta still do any onsite brewing - I can't see anything on their site that indicates they do.

And of course, add Ross' new establishment. I'm going to figure out how to get down there to become a barfly and then get home without driving.


----------



## /// (5/7/10)

Just from a quick view

* Akuna - sure they only do Ginger beer on contract now
* Braidwood - should have gone ages ago
* Barhnam brewery - closed yonks ago
* Fish Rock - not sure if still trading
* Hopping Mad - gone years ago
* Northern Rivers - closed about 2 years ago
* Steel River - sure they have stopped trading???
* Bintara - the kit is for sale, so say must be on contract if at all?
* Regatta Qld - did not this go ages ago?
* Eagle Heights - Sure gonskies
* Grumpy's - anyone ... anyone??

Scotty


----------



## himzol (5/7/10)

/// said:


> Just from a quick view
> 
> * Akuna - sure they only do Ginger beer on contract now
> * Braidwood - should have gone ages ago
> ...



Grumpy's is still trading, recently won an award for one of their Pizzas. Still makes some very good brews as well (damn I like that Black Betty). 
not affiliated, just the closest watering hole to where I live (with decent beer)

H.


----------

